# Moving north and wanting to get into Ibew apprenticeship



## FloridaElement (Jul 17, 2015)

I am moving to Minnesota at the end of September and want to get into the Ibew apprenticeship in the area I'm relocating to. I'm an apprentice here in Florida now, but it isn't union. My first question is, if I am accepted in, will they let me work for a non union contractor until something union comes up? I understand that sometimes it may take a while to get put on a job, and I can't afford to sit at home and wait a month or longer. Number 2, will they take the experience I already have and slot me into the same year as I am now? I would start over if I had to, but hopefully that's not the case. And finally, I did speak with someone at the Department of Labor there, and they told me as long as my hours were verified, they would accept them towards the 8000 needed for taking their Journeymans test. If I am an apprentice in the Ibew, would I be able to take the test once I reached 8000, or would I have to complete the 5 years first? Thanks


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

No, you won't be able to work non Union. No your hours will not be counted. You will take your test between 4th and 5th year with your classmates. You will not be able to leave the apprenticeship and work as a journeyman, license or not until you graduate 5th year.


----------



## FloridaElement (Jul 17, 2015)

JW Splicer said:


> No, you won't be able to work non Union. No your hours will not be counted. You will take your test between 4th and 5th year with your classmates. You will not be able to leave the apprenticeship and work as a journeyman, license or not until you graduate 5th year.


So I would have to start as a first year apprentice?


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Most likely, What year are you now? You may be able to go to second year, but that's rare.


----------



## FloridaElement (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm going to be 4th year this year


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

You know you can organize into the IBEW as a journeyman. Just have to pass the test.


----------



## FloridaElement (Jul 17, 2015)

What do your mean "organize" into it? Florida is pretty much a non union state, so the very little I know about it is from what I've researched online


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I am not sure about Minnesota, but in NJ the IBEW journeymen ticket has nothing to do with the state journeymen or master license. If you have your time in for the state, you can take the state test. You will take the IBEW test after you have completed the five year apprenticeship. 

Half of the guys in our local had their masters (contractors license) before getting their journeymen ticket. 

I don't see any reason why you would not be able to work non Union, after being accepted, right up to the day they place you with a contractor. 

I have never heard of an apprentice not being placed with a contractor by the time school starts.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

More than likely you will make near the money you are now even if you start as a first year. My advise is go in as a first year and do the whole apprenticeship. You can never know to much.


----------



## FloridaElement (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info everyone!


----------

